# Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2018)

*Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEKEb7L53hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ist eure früheste Erinnerung an ein, rational betrachtet,  bestenfalls semi-optimales Spiel (und dies ist noch wohlwollend  gemeint), was euch aber so vollkommen schnurz war, denn ihr wart jung,  willig und brauchtet das... Ach nein, dies ist ja eine andere  Geschichte.
Bei mir Ende der 80er ganz klar "The Amazing Spider-Man and Captain  America in Doctor Doom's Revenge!" auf dem damals sehr verbreiteten  Amiga 500.

Ich fand dies damals einfach nur schweinecool, so mit 11/12 Jahren  herum. Hätte man mich damals gefragt: 90% Gesamtwertung. Hat mich aber  keiner, so bin ich der dauerhaften Unterbringung in der Geschlossenen  nochmals entkommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*

Was ist denn ein "Guilty Pleasure Game" ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*

Ein Objektiv/in Tests schlechtes Spiel was dich trotzdem unglaublich gefesselt hat.

Am ehesten trifft das bei mir (bzw. unserer halben Stufe) "Achtung die Kurve!".
Achtung, die Kurve – Wikipedia!
0 Rechenleistung und ein PC reichten für Mehrspielerspaß Deluxe.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Objektiv/in Tests schlechtes Spiel was dich trotzdem unglaublich gefesselt hat.


Achso ok. Danke. Tja, ich kann mich zwar noch an einige Spiele von früher erinnern, aber nicht mehr an die Wertungen.


----------



## amdahl (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHaWg2aVEbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Guilty Pleasure Games - eure früheste Erinnerung daran?*

Keine Ahnung welche Bewertung dieses Spiel hatte aber fand ich ganz witzig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-lneziqWvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das hier auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdGaZ8Fakok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und viele andere...


----------

